

Show HN: Codelympics – Finish more side projects with friendly challenges - nsheth17
https://codelympics.io

======
richerlariviere
This is very cool. But unfortunately I'm doing a side project game with a
friend. I'l join if I get more time. I love the logo. Very original.

~~~
keithblaha
Thanks, glad you like the idea. We're very proud of the logo ;)

Just curious- what's the game you're already doing?

------
Marqod
Sounds cool, I signed up to give it a shot. Are all categories being judged by
popular vote?

~~~
keithblaha
We're still deciding how the judging will work, but community-based voting
will definitely be part of it. We will announce more soon

